
EvilPlot – A combinator based plotting library for Scala - thecoffman
https://medium.com/@CiboEng/evilplot-a-combinator-based-plotting-library-for-scala-4531f00208
======
tel
Here's a link to a bit of a plot gallery:
[https://cibotech.github.io/evilplot/plot-
catalog.html](https://cibotech.github.io/evilplot/plot-catalog.html)

